# Possible catch can setup



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

First, let me say that I searched for a while but found could only find detailed catch can DIYs for 180hp 1.8Ts. I'm looking for info regarding the 225TT specifically.

The block breather is hooked to a couple of check valves under the intake manifold which are then connected to two vacuum ports on the intake manifold (one is centered underneath the manifold and the other is on the passenger end of the manifold next to the brake booster port). Can I delete all of these lines/valves and simply run a hose from the crank breather to a T fitting connected to the valve cover breather and the PCV valve (and hook up a catch can after the PCV valve)? 

I really don't see the point in all of the valves underneath the manifold. It looks like a redundant system.

Also, can I run a vacuum line directly from the intake manifold to the brake booster or will I need an inline valve to prevent positive pressure in the booster?

Maybe I'll post a picture tonight in case this is confusing.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I took another look at this DIY.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4893472-DIY-Ultimate-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP-Delete

This is for the 180hp TTs but it looks like I can do what I proposed and get rid of the lines/valves under the intake manifold. Also, I will be leaving the valve that is inline with the brake booster.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats a better DIY then what I was using. Nice find:thumbup:. It should work fine for you


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I thought everyone knew about that DIY. Glad I could shed light on it for those that didn't know.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep you can run the brake booster right off the intake manifold and keep the check valve right by the brake booster. I removed the entire rubber elbow splitter from the passenger side of the 225 intake manifold and connected the hose straight to there.

You can do a direct vent to atmosphere catch can. I have both the valve cover & oil filter housing going straight to a catch can w/ vented filter. This can get a little smelly inside the car to be honest- I'm going to try to relocate the catch can or plumb my setup through the exhaust with a check valve there.

I've recently learned that the port on the bottom of the intake manifold is a press in fitting. You can grab it with a pair of vice grips and pull it right out. Drill and tap it for an NPT tap and buy a plug at home depot that screws right in.

Cool writeup I read, more theory for us than actual practice: http://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=1199935


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

IMO catch cans are a waste of time and space in the engine bay. Just run a check valve to your exhaust. BURN IT UP!!:thumbup:


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Honestly, I don't understand what Audi was doing with all of the hoses, valves, and fittings under the manifold. It's completely redundant :screwy:. I just janked all that junk out of there and it seems like the full functionality of the PCV system is retained.

I may actually have to replace the PCV. At first I was amazed to see spotless intake runners, intake valves and relatively clean intercooler plumbing until I removed the crossover intercooler pipe and driver side intercooler. Oil POURED out of the intercooler. All of the cleanliness I saw before might have been a rebuild by the PO.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

mercavius said:


> Honestly, I don't understand what Audi was doing with all of the hoses, valves, and fittings under the manifold. It's completely redundant :screwy:. I just janked all that junk out of there and it seems like the full functionality of the PCV system is retained.
> .


Stupid US emissions laws... Back in the day the crank case vent system was just a rubber hose dripping good ol' oil all over American soil (or so I've been told) haha

If you're re-routing back to your intake or intake manifold you're always going to have oil entering the combustion chamber or entire charge pipe system depending on which you have hooked up.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

Here are some pictures. Please ignore the low quality... the lighting in my garage isn't the best.

With redundant PCV system.









With PCV lines removed. I will be connecting the valve cover breather and crank case breather with a T fitting and running them to my catch can.









A picture of what was removed.









And finally a picture of the oil in the crossover intercooler pipe. This actually looks like a normal amount but the driver side intercooler poured oil (maybe 3/4 cup).


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

mercavius said:


>


Dude your pictures creep me the Fuk out! So scary to know that garbage is in there.


----------

